# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  دعاوي حساوية لأمهات أيام أول

## عفاف الهدى

*دعاوي حساوية لأمهات أيام  أول* *هفه تلايمك* هفة تصفعك
 قعد رسك وانطفى حسك
شقاق يشقك
حزن يمشك
حزن يشقك
هويت في نار جهنم
راحت روحك
حبك برص وسبعة خرس
طاعون يضربك
قامت عليك طوفة
يعلك اليهد
خرخاشه  تخرخش راسك
تعلعلت ضلوعك
صمخ يضربك
عمى يعميك
جوع يضربك
سلال  يسلك
خمامة تخمك
تقلقلت حنوشك
عمى في عينك
وجع يوجعك
كسر في ضروسك
موت يضربك *هذه  بعض الدعاوي للأمهات أيام أول إذا سوينا غلط* *أما  أمهات هذه الأيام فقط تقول لطفلها إذاغط:* *عيب  يا قليل الأدب* *وأحيانا تقول له : عيب حبيبي* *أعرف وحده تقول لعيالها:* *خطأ.....خطأ*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

ههههههههههههههههههههههه    :wacko: 

بَـس إكــثـرِهــــــــــآإْ مــآفهـمـــــــت مـَـع’ـنـــــــــآهـآإْ
كـآإْن وِدي ـألـكلــمَـآت ـألـغرِيبـــــــــــة مــوَضـَـح مَـع’ـنــآهــآ’إْ

يـآحآــيـلـهُـم أُمــهــــــــــآإْت ـآلأوِل  

بَـس عَفــآإْف ـآلـطفــل بـإلـكِـلـمـــة ـآلـحلـــوَة يِفـهـم
حَـرآم كَـسـر طفـولـتهـم بمِثـل هَـذي ـآلـدع’ــآوي
ـإنزل لمُـسـتوآه وفهـمَـه بهُـدوء أفـضُـل ..  أنــآإْ مـَـع امُـهــآإت ـآلحـين بـإلـهدوِء بـشرِط ـألتفهــيم لآإْ ـآلـدلـَـع ـألـمــآســخ


ـآلــف ع’ـآفيـة ـآخـتـي ع ـألمـَـوضُــوع

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-12-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*كل الشكر لك أختي على الطرح

ليست هذا المصلحات مقتصرة على الاحساء

بل كانت موجودة في معظم قري القطيف والبحرين

 وما زال  بعضها إلى اليوم يستخدم وهذا قل من كثر

تحياتي

*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-12-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خربشاااااااات 
التووووبي

وجودكم هنا اسعدني كثيرا
يحليل نساوين لول

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
هههههههه خوش دعاوي بعضها ااسمعها عدنا بعد ~

اما ااني دعوتي المشهوره حريييييييقه>الله يذكرش بالخير يا دمعة طفله يتيمه كله تعلق عليي من تسمعني اادعي ههههه  

تسلمي غناتي على الطرح التاريخي الا تتوارثه الاجيال هع 
موفقه...
*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-27-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هههههههههه
عجبتني تتوارثه الأجيال
حلوه منش يا حلوه

----------


## أموله

** 
*تقريـبًا نصهم اقولهم مع انه مو حساويه*
*ههههههههه* 
*يسلمو عفافَ ماننحرم ~*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ههههههههه
تسلمي عالمرور

----------


## البو عزيزي

*جعل بقعا تصوعك << ههههههههههههههه ياساتر*

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-19-2011)

----------


## قريح

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
فيه اختلاف بسيط عندنا نزيد حرف تس هههههههههه
طبعا بالبدوي لاكن كلها موجوده <<الله يرحمك ياجدتي 


عوافي

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-19-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين عالتواجد اخواني

----------


## mooj

*آآآآه  .... ذكرتينا بايام زمان*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكراتي لمروركم العطر

----------

